# A site for Knot help



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're learning how to fish or just want to brush up on you're knot-tying skills, here's a great siteI found: http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

The whole site, Animated Knots, is really informational. I hope this helps someone out there. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp

http://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml

Here are a few more to check out as well.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great sites guys!


----------

